
China Intervenes in TikTok Deal - tech234a
https://www.thurrott.com/cloud/239689/china-intervenes-in-tiktok-deal
======
m-p-3
At this point just let the app crash and burn in the US without an
acquisition.

~~~
naveen99
if TikTok dies, twitter should just pivot into TikTok... if not resurrect
vine.

Also what’s filled the TikTok hole in india ?

